# Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten



## Franky (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo Boardies,

parallel zur neuesten Version des Magazins "Anglerpraxis.de" habe ich die "ultimative" Ausgabe 2005 bereit.
Alle 12 Ausgaben, life, ungeschnitten und dennoch gaaaaaanz leicht korrigiert . Gut 1.100 Seiten mit ca. 76 MB Gesamtgröße - hier zum Download für Euch!


----------



## bacalo (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> parallel zur neuesten Version des Magazins "Anglerpraxis.de" habe ich die "ultimative" Ausgabe 2005 bereit.
> Alle 12 Ausgaben, life, ungeschnitten und dennoch gaaaaaanz leicht korrigiert . Gut 1.100 Seiten mit ca. 76 MB Gesamtgröße - hier zum Download für Euch!


 
|wavey: 
Bevor ich downloade................
ein Dankeschön aus Unnerfrangge#6 

und tschüss...............


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Pete (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

ein riesen lob geht an dich, franky!!!
ohne dich wär das magazin doch schon längst tot...ich wünschte mir mehr reaktionen der boardies auf die artikel, in denen doch oft so manches stündchen an zusätzlicher arbeit von allen beteiligten sitzt...


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ein riesen lob geht an dich, franky!!!
> ohne dich wär das magazin doch schon längst tot...ich wünschte mir mehr reaktionen der boardies auf die artikel, in denen doch oft so manches stündchen an zusätzlicher arbeit von allen beteiligten sitzt...



Da schließe ich mich gerne an! 
Das Lob sollte aber auch auf Thomas erweitert werden, welcher auch am Erfolg des Magazins beteiligt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

Erfolg ist das eine, die Arbeit die sich da Franky gemacht hat das andere, auch von mir herzlichsten Dank dafür!!!


----------



## Dorschjäger (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

Auch von mir herzlichen Dank für das Magazin.

Dorschjäger


----------



## Garfield0815 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

Habs auch gerade runtergeladen....
Echt super, Danke.#6


----------



## Baloo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

*DANKE Franky, #r*
*Eine super Idee. #6 #6 *

*hab's gerade runtergeladen.*

*vielen Dank für die Arbeit die du dir da gemacht hast.#v #v *
*schönen Gruß und Petri Heil*
*Baloo |wavey: *


----------



## theactor (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

HI,

suuper Sache! #6 
Vielen Dank, Franky und @all Beteiligte! 

|wavey:


----------



## HEWAZA (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

Thanks!!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

_Die Firma dankt... #r #r #r
_


----------



## plattform7 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

#6  besten Dank, tolle Arbeit! #6


----------



## lockelu (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

bevor ich den download starte - vielen dank an alle beteiligte!!


----------



## eddy (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

#6Vielen Dank.
Habe im letzten Jahr gebaut und erst seit kurzem einen onlineanschluß.
Jetzt kann ich alles nachholen.
Gruß eddy besten Dank, tolle Arbeit!


----------



## Jirko (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

...man kann nur ungefähr erahnen, was für arbeit hinter der magazinverwaltung- und erstellung steht... daher auch von mir nen ganz digges dangäää kurzer  für diese feine arbeit & zusammenstellung #6... F&F & co. ab in den kamin… support for franky


----------



## Brisko (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

Auch von mir GROßES LOB!!!!! und VIELEN DANK!!!!!!!#6


----------



## syndrom (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

gibt es die ausgaben von 2005 als einzelne pdf `?


----------



## the-kingfishers (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

Finde ich echt klasse ! Danke !
Gruß Kingfishers


----------



## fiskes (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

Hallo
absolute Spitze, danke
#h 
Robert


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

Wo isse denn, Link broken @404 ?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

super sache Dankeschön


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wo isse denn, Link broken @404 ?


* 	Anglerpraxis.de*

* 	We're sorry but the page you requested could not be found.*

*  		Return to site *


Error 404


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

habe ich auch grad gemerkt ;-(


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

Keine Ahnung was da war, auf jeden Fall gehts (jetzt) bei mir.


----------



## BennyO (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

Bei mir steht das auch. 
Finde ich sehr schade.
Vielleicht könnt ihr das ja mal regeln.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was da war, auf jeden Fall gehts (jetzt) bei mir.


@Thomas: Browser-Cache bei Dir? |kopfkrat

unverändert gehts nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

Bei mir funzts einfach.
Eingeben:
www.Anglerpraxis.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

Bei Knurri funzts auch...


----------



## rotauge88 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

bei mir funktioniert es leider auch nicht. aber schonmal im vorraus dankeschön 

* 	Anglerpraxis.de*

* 	We're sorry but the page you requested could not be found.*

*  		Return to site *


Error 404


----------



## Pinn (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

Der Link funzt bei mir leider auch nicht, weder mit firefox noch mit IE, falls diese Info weiterhilft. Ich freu' mich trotzdem drauf und werde die Seiten runterladen, sobald es wieder geht. #6

Auch im Voraus danke!

Werner


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gesamtausgabe 2005 - über 1100 Seiten*

Klassisches Missverständnis 

Also... www.anglerpraxis.de geht natürlich 

Der Link zum Download der Gesamtausgabe geht nicht, kann nicht gehen, die Datei liegt nämlich nicht mehr aufm FTP... hat irgendwer vermutlich mal gelöscht |rolleyes 

Ich hab das Ding aber noch in einem Backup hier lokal liegen und werds die nächsten Tage mal hochschubsen... und euch dann hier wieder informieren.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. September 2021)

owlspectacularfox schrieb:


> Das ist ein tolles Forum, ich lese wirklich gerne alle Themen.


Ich oute mich jetzt mal als skeptischen, alten Mann und versuche vorher zu sagen, was jetzt passiert...
Entweder bist du total blind, so ein altes Thema in leichenschänderischer Art aus zu graben, oder wir hören die nächsten Tage nur nichtssagende Sätze von dir, um dann mit Werbelinks zugemüllt zu werden.

Falls ich falsch liegen sollte, willkommen im Forum ;-)


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. September 2021)

Nicht nur Cuck Norris hat zweimal bis unendlich gezählt, auch ich habe sämtliche Themen des Anglerboards zweimal studiert.


----------

